

The President toasts w/ heads of Twitter, Facebook - DanielRibeiro
http://twitpic.com/413q50

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Seen it:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2236102>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2235915>

